# Willie the Pigeon,, Goes to the Beach



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

Willie and I went for a Ride Saturday and went to the Beach, it was beautiful, and He enjoyed it, the Sun, Surf, boats, and People, Hes so good, He stays right on or around My truck ( His Mobile Loft) no matter where We go.
This location, is right off the causway that goes to Key Biscayne, Home of the Lipton Tennis Tournement, or whatever they call it each time, .. Its the prettist strech of water and sand You can imagine, the water is warm as a bath and about 2' deep for about a 1/4 mile out I used to windsurf there a lot and a 16' Hobie cat sailboat I had too. it is ideal conditions here all the time,, well except Hurricanes, or F#$%$#%# Oil Spills.
BTW! The Oil spill has Me sick, I grew up here with the beautiful white sand beaches, swimming, snorkleing, surfing, and windsurfing, actually born in a hospital on the water overlooking this area way back in 1956, then My Mother passed away in the same Hospital 9 years ago. So I cant stand to think about Crude oil Tarballs washing up onshore here and killing all the wildlife, and it may happen here within the next few weeks if the oil gets into the Gulfstream currents, sorry to get all crazy but its serious stuff 
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

"Check out those bikinis," he seems to be saying. "Feather-free." LL.

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How FUN!!

Willie is something else, Mike! What a PIJ!!

He may end up being the site's most "traveled" pij! He should write a book on his adventures!

Sending ALL OUR BEST WITH LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/ Rae Charles


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I just love Willie's adventures. 

You can just see how he is enjoying the sun, surf, sand and viewing all the gals!!!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Larry_Cologne said:


> "Check out those bikinis," he seems to be saying. "Feather-free." LL.
> 
> Larry


I was thinking the same. He does have a smile on his face!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

doveone52 said:


> I was thinking the same. He does have a smile on his face!



He sure does have a smile on his face. He has the best pigeon life.
Those pics are precious.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wonderful pics...and what a wonderful "smile" on Willie's adorable face. Willie could use some sandals so he doesn't burn his little feet.

Did you get anyone who was curious and asking questions about Willie? I would think he would stir up some inquisitive spectators.....

I cetainly understand your fears about the oil leak, and I pray it is STOPPED and that the jet stream doesn't bring it to our doors. We were at the beach yesterday and the water was warm and it was beautiful and not too hot yet.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you would think he would of worn his bathing suit being in public and all...lol...


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Willie looks great. Not so sure about those in the bikinis though.


----------

